# Shark Attack on the Chattahoochee River



## hambone76 (Sep 22, 2020)

I got settled into my climber, overlooking a hardwood ridge along the Hooch’ before daybreak. I have hunted this ridge in the past and a few, big blowdowns have made a pinch point on the side of the ridge. There’s also a gulley near the blowdowns and the deer cross it at a point where it isn’t so steep on the sides. Perfect setup. There were a few Pin Oaks and White Oaks falling around me, so I figured I’d see a deer this morning. It was rather uneventful at first light and the deer there are notorious for moving late, so I got settled in for the long haul if need be.
At 8:20, I hear deer running down the ridge at Mach 3. It appeared to be 2 young bucks chasing a doe. It happened so fast that the first deer blew through my shooting lane and then slammed on the brakes at the gulley to my left. It was offering the best opportunity, so I drew, hit my anchor as rehearsed, picked a spot low and tight behind the shoulder, and upon release, I watched the arrow bury up right where I was looking. The deer bolted, tail tucked and low to the ground. I could see my fletchings were all that was sticking out of the deer, so I knew the Simmons Treeshark broadhead went deep, if not all the way through. The bucks ran about 10 yards and stopped, trying to figure out what had just happened. Up above them was another deer, but it stayed up high on the ridge. I got a good look at it and counted 8 points, rack was about ear wide. They eventually moved further up the hill and out of sight. I decided to sit until 10:00 since it was cool enough to let the deer lay for a bit.
I saw 4 more does and passed on 2 of them as they passed by at 8 yards.
At 10:00, I picked up the blood trail (typical of what you’d expect from a Simmons head) and found the broadhead end of the arrow about 50 yards from the impact site. Another 50 yards away was my first buck ever taken with a traditional bow and my third traditional deer. What I thought was a doe turned out to be a small spike! Even better!
I’d like to thank God for such a wonderful blessing and those of you who helped me out and offered advice over the past couple of years. I’ve picked up a lot of useful intel just by reading some of yall’s posts.  My TBG brethren and the Trad Forum folks are the best of the best!
This wouldn’t have happened without your help. Thank you.
Mark


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 22, 2020)

Congrats on your first trad kill. May there be many more.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 22, 2020)

Nice shot, congrats. Them sharks are mean!


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 22, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> Congrats on your first trad kill. May there be many more.


Thank you sir, it was my first buck with traditional gear, but my third overall. My apologies, I edited the post to correct that.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 22, 2020)

Outstanding!!!! Thanks for the narrative of your hunt, well done!!!


----------



## splatek (Sep 22, 2020)

Totally cool


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2020)

Awesome accompaniment! Congratulations Mark!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Great stuff, I'm very happy for you man! Love the shark decal up front!


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 22, 2020)

Awesome! Very happy for you!


----------



## strothershwacker (Sep 22, 2020)

Congratulations! Ain't nothing like it!


----------



## Avid Archer (Sep 22, 2020)

A story well told. Congratulations


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 22, 2020)

Proud for you brother.  Good job.


----------



## rnfarley (Sep 22, 2020)

Great shot, great hunt! Pumped for you man!!!


----------



## JB in GA (Sep 22, 2020)

Way to go man! Those river deer seem to always run downhill... ?


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 22, 2020)

JB in GA said:


> Way to go man! Those river deer seem to always run downhill... ?


We’ve had two deer shot back there that  made a splashdown in the river in the past couple of seasons. One swam across to Coweta County, the other one sank like a rock. 

After the shot, I puckered up and waited to hear a splash as it tore off downhill. Luckily, he turned away from the Hooch’ and plowed right through a rock outcropping. He didn’t go far past that point.


----------



## JB in GA (Sep 22, 2020)

I hear you. I used to hunt near Six Flags back in the 90’s. Same type of terrain. The Hooch ain’t nothin to a deer.


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 22, 2020)

ten ring


----------



## Keith Karr (Sep 22, 2020)

Congratulations again Mark ! Good shot and pictures too. 

Love the thread title too.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 22, 2020)

Enjoyed your story and thanks for taking the time to share it.  Good job on the deer.  Man those sharks leave a hole!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 23, 2020)

Awesome man, so proud for you. Great story and pictures.Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## devolve (Sep 23, 2020)

Fantastic story sir!! Congrats


----------



## GrayG (Sep 24, 2020)

That's one heck of a hole and blood trail! Congrats


----------



## marshdawg (Sep 24, 2020)

Great job!  I am 0-1 this year with the trad bow but I will redeem myself.


----------



## Triple C (Sep 27, 2020)

Great hunt and great story!  Enjoyed reading your play by play of the hunt.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 29, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 30, 2020)

Awesome work!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 5, 2020)

congratulations sir


----------



## blackbear (Nov 2, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------

